

Google is the new Microsoft - IBM
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-01-12/google-is-the-new-microsoft-and-that-should-freak-it-out

======
DyslexicAtheist
Google has always creeped me out because of their "don't be evil" slogan. This
slogan resonated well back in the late 90ies when Microsoft dominated
everything. Now it's just creepy.

